# Biggest U.S. nuclear bomb dismantled



## cupper (25 Oct 2011)

Not something you'd want to be doing while having a bad day. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2011/10/25/technology-b53-nuclear-bomb.html

The last of the United States' most powerful nuclear bombs — a weapon hundreds of times stronger than the bomb dropped on Hiroshima — is being disassembled nearly half a century after it was put into service at the height of the Cold War.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (26 Oct 2011)

As an older device, I do not think it was practical anymore to use.  It would have to be delivered by a bomber which, if I remember correctly, are not the fastest planes out there.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> As an older device, I do not think it was practical anymore to use.



The weapon's age is not really what makes it impractical.



> are not the fastest planes out there.



This has what to do with the subject ?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (26 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The weapon's age is not really what makes it impractical.
> 
> This has what to do with the subject ?


I was giving a (supposed) reason for impracticality.  After doing a bit of reading, it appears that my knowledge of bombing aircraft is out of date.


----------



## GAP (26 Oct 2011)

Iran's looking for nuclear weapons....we could deliver it to them...... :nod:


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Oct 2011)

Air Drop?


----------



## GAP (26 Oct 2011)

yeah.....


----------



## cupper (26 Oct 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Iran's looking for nuclear weapons....we could deliver it to them...... :nod:



That's what I was thinking. The US needs to cut their nukes by half, so between Iran and the autonomous regions of Pakistan would make great places to "destroy" them.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (26 Oct 2011)

Well, as long as this doesn't happen, we should be okay.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Oct 2011)

;D
Slim Pickens Riding the Bomb


----------

